# Prayers for my Family...



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2013)

The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.

http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2013)

You got 'em. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry for your Loss...Praying for God's comfort in a difficult time...


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Very sorry to hear.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 8, 2013)

I know this is a difficult time.  Prayers sent for all of you.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers for  ya'll in this difficult time.


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prayers lifted. I'm sorry for the loss.


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 8, 2013)

Prayers sent for all involved during this time of loss and sorrow.


----------



## K80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear, prayers sent.


----------



## PastorRay (Mar 10, 2013)

May God's grace lift all to his breast of love


----------



## speedcop (Mar 10, 2013)

Our prayers for comfort to the family


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 10, 2013)

Prayers sent from here also.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 10, 2013)

sent.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nic,
My sincere condolences go out to Sheryl, You and the entire family during this time of loss.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2013)

My condolences Nick. My Prayers are added for you and Sheryl.


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 11, 2013)

Prayers for the family


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2013)

My condolences to you and your wife Nic.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.
> 
> http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#


Prayers sent my friend !


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 11, 2013)

Prayers said...


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 12, 2013)

Comfort & peace to you and your wife & family Nic. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Coffee Football (Mar 12, 2013)

Prayers for your family. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ellbow (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear Nic. You and your wife will be in my prayers.
El


----------

